# Cyber Love



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

Have you ever falling in love with someone you knew only by internet?
is it possible for you to fall in love with someone you have never met, never see, and you just know them by chatting with them?
According to my ESFP friend, she said, cyber love is not a real love. She can never falling in love with someone she knew only by online chat..
Does our personality type influence our opinions?


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

While I wouldn't say I've ever fallen in love (how would you define love anyway?), there were some I've been quite fond of online. By my understanding of love, you cannot fall in love with someone online because you are not only limited to the image the person provides for you through their words and pictures, but you also start filling in the gaps. So much context and information is lost through online communication, so you fill in the gaps with your imagination, whether or not you are aware of it. Hm. Disclaimer: this is based on my personal experience and not on any information from friends, studies, or any other source. 
It's certainly not impossible to have some feelings for someone online. If you feel strongly about this person, it's good to meet him, so that you don't get incomplete information or information without context. Just be very cautious about arranging your meeting with this person. 

In short, love may find its roots online, but until you can connect face-to-face on a fairly regular basis, I cannot say it is love.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Cyber love is a myth and I don't believe in it. You must meet the individual face to face in order to truly find love. Like nightriser says online communication can be used to fill in gaps. One can say that they are intelligent but when you talk to them face to face, they might sound like a retard.:crazy:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree. Love is very complicated!! There are many things that make up love. Looking at words on a screen is not one of them. It's social and physical chemistry as well. It's tolerating the other person's gestures and having a deeper understanding while they are around.


----------



## Tyrael (Nov 28, 2008)

Well, i actually met someone online about 5 years ago. 3 years later we met up, and it was instant love. We eventually got engaged and moved in together. We were perfect in almost every way, and completed each other. Except...me being an INFJ got a bit in the way. :sad:
She was very into personality types. She was the one who introduced me to it. And she understood how INFJ's are suppose to be. (She was an ESTP btw.) 
Online, I'm very 'talkative', because I i love writing/typing which means I'm alot more open.
But I'm very reserved in real life, and feel more comfortable listening rather then talking. And this seemed to have gotten to her after awhile. Especially after we moved in, and she started to notice my withdrawals more often.

My point is basically that yes, you can actually like someone online and it may even lead to something wonderful...but they will never see your full INFJ'ness until you actually meet. And an INFJ may just be too complicated for them to cope with in the long run.


----------



## livanay (Nov 17, 2008)

lunniey said:


> is it possible for you to fall in love with someone you have never met, never see, and you just know them by chatting with them?
> 
> Does our personality type influence our opinions?


It depends on the expectations you carry when conversing with a person online. I know a divorced lady that met her fiance online, both had went through the divorce crisis - hence, they were intentionally very careful of the relationships they get involved with in the future. That being said, she wasn't looking for a relationship nor was he, but merely a friendly conversation, which turned out to be honest and sincere between both and turned into what they conclude 'love'.

Love is definitely complicated -- it happens on different levels, but I do believe the mental + emotional state of love is one of the strongest, and for that reason it's possible to fall in love with someone you hadn't met in person but know for a fact that it was an honest and sincere communication. I have to note however, it's not 100% love. I think it's possible to fall in love with the 'image' an online person projects - how they carry themselves, treat others etc. It's possible to be caught up in the fantasy of this person until you meet him/her and spend quality time together. If it were an honest communication, the personality will not be tested in a real life situation, but it will be understood and experienced further as some people may find it better to communicate (sincerely nonetheless) online than in offline situations. Furthermore, you actually establish whether it's really love or merely a genuine devotion and appreciation of who the person is. Plus, it helps you to logic your way out of speculations and what not.


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> While I wouldn't say I've ever fallen in love (how would you define love anyway?), there were some I've been quite fond of online. By my understanding of love, you cannot fall in love with someone online because you are not only limited to the image the person provides for you through their words and pictures, but you also start filling in the gaps. So much context and information is lost through online communication, so you fill in the gaps with your imagination, whether or not you are aware of it. Hm. Disclaimer: this is based on my personal experience and not on any information from friends, studies, or any other source.
> It's certainly not impossible to have some feelings for someone online. If you feel strongly about this person, it's good to meet him, so that you don't get incomplete information or information without context. Just be very cautious about arranging your meeting with this person.
> 
> In short, love may find its roots online, but until you can connect face-to-face on a fairly regular basis, I cannot say it is love.


well, yes like you just did.. i want you to answer with your own 'love' standard definitions..
you're idea about 'filling in the gaps' I think it's quite true, that's what we like to do if we know people online.. 



> Cyber love is a myth and I don't believe in it. You must meet the individual face to face in order to truly find love. Like nightriser says online communication can be used to fill in gaps. One can say that they are intelligent but when you talk to them face to face, they might sound like a retard.


sounds like a personal experience :wink:


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

> I agree. Love is very complicated!! There are many things that make up love. Looking at words on a screen is not one of them. .


hmm.. but I don't think so.. words can be one of the things too...



> It depends on the expectations you carry when conversing with a person online. I know a divorced lady that met her fiance online, both had went through the divorce crisis - hence, they were intentionally very careful of the relationships they get involved with in the future. That being said, she wasn't looking for a relationship nor was he, but merely a friendly conversation, which turned out to be honest and sincere between both and turned into what they conclude 'love'.


See.. that's one of the example.. ^^



> Well, i actually met someone online about 5 years ago. 3 years later we met up, and it was instant love. We eventually got engaged and moved in together. We were perfect in almost every way, and completed each other. Except...me being an INFJ got a bit in the way.
> She was very into personality types. She was the one who introduced me to it. And she understood how INFJ's are suppose to be. (She was an ESTP btw.)
> Online, I'm very 'talkative', because I i love writing/typing which means I'm alot more open.
> But I'm very reserved in real life, and feel more comfortable listening rather then talking. And this seemed to have gotten to her after awhile. Especially after we moved in, and she started to notice my withdrawals more often.
> ...


Yes I know an INFJ guy that's just so much like you.. so, I guess love is complicated


----------



## Ikari T (Nov 1, 2008)

psh, Cyberlove failes big time. Your ESFP friend is so right.


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

Ikari T said:


> psh, Cyberlove failes big time. Your ESFP friend is so right.


so i guess you have tried it more than once.. why don't you tell about your failed cyber love story.. it would be interesting i think ^^


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I had an online semi-crush on an INXJ for a while, but before anything could come of it, I realized that he wasn't interested. I later met an INFJ in real life who was closer to what I was seeking. I don't know if it would work or not. There are good and bad things about trying to find romance that way. 

Good: You get to see the person's mind before you see the body, which is the proper order of things. There is an ease of intimacy in written communication that isn't always there in spontaneous speech. 

Bad: It's easy to present yourself dishonestly, and the person might think you are completely different from what you are like in person. You can't observe mannerisms or tone of voice unless the other person has a webcam, and such things can provide vital clues about a person's vibe/attitudes.


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

I know a few people who met online, got married and are still married after a decade or so together. I also know some people with bad stories. Like the person was nothing as they projected themselves to be. Total posers. Either you're true or you're not. It is what it is.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Cyber love is simply the union and interaction of people's alter-egos (maybe overly cynical of me).
If most of us from personalitycafe got together for a big party, I doubt any of us will have any idea what to do. Actually that sounds pretty fun..... Go ahead and disregard my last statement.

Everybody meet at my place. Neph can bring the meat pies, snail can bring the es cargo, Ikari T can bring the human flesh-kabobs, and Selvagem......er.......um.........INFP..............he can bring the heart-shaped cupcakes =p
loves, of course, Guys. lol


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

With me, what you see is what you get. This is how I am. The only difference is I am more reserved in real life. I would not open up so instantly.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

JoeMetallic said:


> Cyber love is simply the union and interaction of people's alter-egos (maybe overly cynical of me).
> If most of us from personalitycafe got together for a big party, I doubt any of us will have any idea what to do. Actually that sounds pretty fun..... Go ahead and disregard my last statement.
> 
> Everybody meet at my place. Neph can bring the meat pies, snail can bring the es cargo, Ikari T can bring the human flesh-kabobs, and Selvagem......er.......um.........INFP..............he can bring the heart-shaped cupcakes =p
> loves, of course, Guys. lol


Lol. What a nut.:tongue:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

JoeMetallic said:


> Cyber love is simply the union and interaction of people's alter-egos (maybe overly cynical of me).
> If most of us from personalitycafe got together for a big party, I doubt any of us will have any idea what to do. Actually that sounds pretty fun..... Go ahead and disregard my last statement.
> 
> Everybody meet at my place. Neph can bring the meat pies, snail can bring the es cargo, Ikari T can bring the human flesh-kabobs, and Selvagem......er.......um.........INFP..............he can bring the heart-shaped cupcakes =p
> loves, of course, Guys. lol


LMAO
Why does INFP always get associated with hearts? Howbout I bring the rice instead  It'll be made with love, tehe. Not really, but I love rice a lot, so does that mean it's made with love?

That'd be so fun if we had a personality cafe party, let's do it!


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Mmmm.... rice. Why does everybody always want to eat me? What's with the escargot jokes? :tongue:


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

snail said:


> Mmmm.... rice. Why does everybody always want to eat me? What's with the escargot jokes? :tongue:


Because, Snail, you're so delicious.
Selvagem, you can bring the rice then. I think it's awesome as well. I love it with sesame oil and soy sauce.
mmmmmmm..... hungry


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

JoeMetallic said:


> Because, Snail, you're so delicious.
> Selvagem, you can bring the rice then. I think it's awesome as well. I love it with sesame oil and soy sauce.
> mmmmmmm..... hungry


Yay, I will bring the rice then  I will bring a variety of rices. Sweet rices too


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

rices. rices.........rrrrices.......riiiiiiiices. I find that humorous. Thank you :laughing: Proper grammar, though. Don't mistake me.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

JoeMetallic said:


> rices. rices.........rrrrices.......riiiiiiiices. I find that humorous. Thank you :laughing: Proper grammar, though. Don't mistake me.


Rices is a word, though! The spellcheck didn't underline it in red, teehee


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Selvagem said:


> Rices is a word, though! The spellcheck didn't underline it in red, teehee


Don't put too much trust in spellcheck. It has underlined words I know to be in the dictionary, like "glottogonic" or "oxyhemoglobin".


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

But "rices" is a legitimate word. That is, when it means that Selvagem is going to bring several different vessels each filled with different varieties rice (or differently prepared).

I know what you mean about spell check failures, Nightriser. The one I'm using in Google Chrome is a piece of crap.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Embittered, I'll just leave this here

Adam Sandler cover of J. Geils Band - Love Stink


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Embittered, I'll just leave this here
> 
> Adam Sandler cover of J. Geils Band - Love Stink


Fuck yeah ! Love sinks!!!


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

I met a girl through an online game forum once about two years ago. I say, the first year of our friendship was amazing; there was so much energy between the two of us. There were times literally half-way through conversations where we'd be able to read each others' minds. We'd chat on and off almost everyday through IM, and they would last into the night. This was during the beginning of my college career, so even if I did have early morning classes, I didn't care because I was talking to her. Time stopped whenever I talked with her. I began to think we really had something special here. But our friendship became a lot more complicated due to the nature that is the internet. During the summer, she was working the 9-5 while I wasn't working, so whenever she signed on, assuming that she wanted to talk, she felt drained all the time, so that was a major downfall in our friendship. I wanted more out of her, but couldn't because I was limited to what I could do over the internet -- just communication. From there, about a year ago to date, we eventually stopped talking to each other. I wanted more than a friendship out of her but she felt differently. She lived many miles away from me, and had college to take care of as well, so it was not easy on either of us. Since then, we rarely talk. I'd say out of the last year, I've spoken with her maybe six or seven times on AIM. And some way or another, no matter how hard I try, the conversation always turns into a fight of some sort. It's like I was trying to fix a relationship that would not ever work out. There are definitely sides of a person you can never know through the internet, which I found out. We were and in some ways are very different people, and I hardly knew it. 

I don't doubt the experience I had with her. Truth be told, I feel a lot more comfortable telling people my feelings through text on the internet than face to face. And when I first met her, I wasn't seeking any kind of long-term relationship, just a friendship. It sucks things had to work the way they did, but it was probably for the best. I try to focus more of my energy on the experience felt through people I see in day to day life, rather than consuming all my time into an internet-relationship which shows little prevalence in working. In fact, I'd say I'm a better person for letting go.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Res said:


> I met a girl through an online game forum once about two years ago. I say, the first year of our friendship was amazing; there was so much energy between the two of us. There were times literally half-way through conversations where we'd be able to read each others' minds. We'd chat on and off almost everyday through IM, and they would last into the night. This was during the beginning of my college career, so even if I did have early morning classes, I didn't care because I was talking to her. Time stopped whenever I talked with her. I began to think we really had something special here. But our friendship became a lot more complicated due to the nature that is the internet. During the summer, she was working the 9-5 while I wasn't working, so whenever she signed on, assuming that she wanted to talk, she felt drained all the time, so that was a major downfall in our friendship. I wanted more out of her, but couldn't because I was limited to what I could do over the internet -- just communication. From there, about a year ago to date, we eventually stopped talking to each other. I wanted more than a friendship out of her but she felt differently. She lived many miles away from me, and had college to take care of as well, so it was not easy on either of us. Since then, we rarely talk. I'd say out of the last year, I've spoken with her maybe six or seven times on AIM. And some way or another, no matter how hard I try, the conversation always turns into a fight of some sort. It's like I was trying to fix a relationship that would not ever work out. There are definitely sides of a person you can never know through the internet, which I found out. We were and in some ways are very different people, and I hardly knew it.
> 
> I don't doubt the experience I had with her. Truth be told, I feel a lot more comfortable telling people my feelings through text on the internet than face to face. And when I first met her, I wasn't seeking any kind of long-term relationship, just a friendship. It sucks things had to work the way they did, but it was probably for the best. I try to focus more of my energy on the experience felt through people I see in day to day life, rather than consuming all my time into an internet-relationship which shows little prevalence in working. In fact, I'd say I'm a better person for letting go.


Wow. 

Except for the ending, this was almost exactly what I went through for three or four years. The problem was that, if he ever was what I thought he was, he _became_ so different (or maybe I did...maybe both of us). At first, I could talk to him about theoretical physics and just about anything of interest. Rapid-fire comments and ecstatic evenings every night for the first few years. This past year, though, I could only get talk of cars and politics out of him. He talked about all these really materialistic things that didn't interest me, about being rich and spoiled and a "great guy" because his family has so much influence at school that he can "pull strings" to get into an office that he doesn't even have to do duties for; he just holds a title but gets credit for it on college applications as if he were the legitimate officer, so I couldn't stand him anymore. I don't talk to him now. But really, thank you. I'd been debating whether I'd done the right thing in letting go. Really silly thing to debate when I look at it objectively now.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I believe, but I'm a hopeless romantic.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> Wow.
> 
> Except for the ending, this was almost exactly what I went through for three or four years. The problem was that, if he ever was what I thought he was, he _became_ so different (or maybe I did...maybe both of us). At first, I could talk to him about theoretical physics and just about anything of interest. Rapid-fire comments and ecstatic evenings every night for the first few years. This past year, though, I could only get talk of cars and politics out of him. He talked about all these really materialistic things that didn't interest me, about being rich and spoiled and a "great guy" because his family has so much influence at school that he can "pull strings" to get into an office that he doesn't even have to do duties for; he just holds a title but gets credit for it on college applications as if he were the legitimate officer, so I couldn't stand him anymore. I don't talk to him now. But really, thank you. I'd been debating whether I'd done the right thing in letting go. Really silly thing to debate when I look at it objectively now.


I thank you, as well, especially from the point of view of a woman. It's a comforting feeling knowing you're not alone with these types of situations, because at the time when our relationship went haywire I certainly felt isolated from the world, in that I was the only person with this problem. But believe me, there are certainly times when I feel a craving of sorts just to go back to that lifestyle . . . it's those old feelings that never seem to fully go away no matter how distant the relationship is. Just know that it's over for a reason. I try to keep it that way, but grieving certainly helps me in those reflections.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Res said:


> I thank you, as well, especially from the point of view of a woman. It's a comforting feeling knowing you're not alone with these types of situations, because at the time when our relationship went haywire I certainly felt isolated from the world, in that I was the only person with this problem. But believe me, there are certainly times when I feel a craving of sorts just to go back to that lifestyle . . . it's those old feelings that never seem to fully go away no matter how distant the relationship is. Just know that it's over for a reason. I try to keep it that way, but grieving certainly helps me in those reflections.


Yeah. It's times like those when I wish I could rip my heart out and never feel again. I practically created an idol of him, and when I saw the reality, the world crumbled. I do not think he ever lied to me, but rather, I invested too much into him and allowed emotions to blind me. 

Eh. If you all think you're in love with someone you haven't yet met, fine. I don't think it's possible before frequently interacting in real life (would you be prepared to marry and move in with someone you've only talked to online, never in real life?), but if you can prove me wrong, great. Then again, as lunniey suggested, perhaps it's a type thing.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> Yeah. It's times like those when I wish I could rip my heart out and never feel again. I practically created an idol of him, and when I saw the reality, the world crumbled. I do not think he ever lied to me, but rather, I invested too much into him and allowed emotions to blind me.
> 
> Eh. If you all think you're in love with someone you haven't yet met, fine. I don't think it's possible before frequently interacting in real life (would you be prepared to marry and move in with someone you've only talked to online, never in real life?), but if you can prove me wrong, great. Then again, as lunniey suggested, perhaps it's a type thing.


That's pretty much what I went through. There was a period of six months after our so called "breakup" where I contemplated on and off about emailing her and hopefully starting back a healthy relationship. And yes, there is correlation among INFJ personality types, in that we tend to hold onto past relationships even after they're over and are most oblivious to a partner's dissatisfaction in a relationship.

As for your last statement, you would really be surprised; I was, to say the least. I have a cousin who used to be big into a massive-multiplayer-role-playing game on his computer called World of Warcraft. He told me he knew players online who connected through 'WoW' and married on the spot through organized in-game rituals without meeting up prior. When they did meet up, there was still an instant attraction. So, in a sense, internet relationships work to a degree depending on how insynch the text you portray yourself through the internet intertwines with your actually personality. It was not the case for me. I may come across as a more extroverted person on the internet, but I am a true introvert at heart, or more like all INFJ are. So I feel like with that knowledge-base, if I did meet her in real life, she would be dissatisfied with our relationship. You can call it a lack of confidence, but just recently have found out how much of a different person I am in real life than in the internet identities I create for myself.


----------



## Marco Antonio (Nov 25, 2008)

lunniey said:


> Have you ever falling in love with someone you knew only by internet?
> is it possible for you to fall in love with someone you have never met, never see, and you just know them by chatting with them?
> According to my ESFP friend, she said, cyber love is not a real love. She can never falling in love with someone she knew only by online chat..
> Does our personality type influence our opinions?


i know it is possible, specially for us INFJ's who dream a lot :tongue:
It's understandable that your ESFP friend needs literal direct stimuli on her/his five senses, and maybe lots of spontaneity and different experiences to fall in love.
For us it's quite different we tend to express ourselves rather easily when writing, and understand much more in figurative speech. Also in internet we have more than enough time to think through the things we want to express, and aren't as ashamed to call out our feelings.
Identity and personality are so very important to us, and when online, we are able to verbalize what we feel, and who we are, this giving us a different opportunity to be understood by others. I know we are very interesting and noble people, that's why others care for us as much as we do for them; a person chating with us will notice rather fast our value and we will appreciate that so much, that we could eventually fall in love with them; this also implying they have those traits we are looking for :tongue:

but i knwo this can happen, because it has happened to me... so it's not as strange :laughing:


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

I haven't fallen in love over the internet, but I have definitely liked a lot of people..a lot. I think it's possible for me to fall in love eventually, but I need some sort of assurance. After a talking with one person for a long period of time, I have asked for their phone number. And we just talk that way.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Llixgrijb said:


> If you all think you're in love with someone you haven't yet met, fine. I don't think it's possible before frequently interacting in real life (would you be prepared to marry and move in with someone you've only talked to online, never in real life?), but if you can prove me wrong, great. Then again, as lunniey suggested, perhaps it's a type thing.


I don't know about marry, but I could certainly move in with a few people I only know online.

From here:
BadWolf
Selene
efromm


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Shai Gar said:


> I don't know about marry, but I could certainly move in with a few people I only know online.
> 
> From here:
> BadWolf
> ...


Hmm, I'm not familiar with efromm, but I agree on Wolf. I would be willing to share him with you. :wink:


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

So you'd live in a house with me?


----------



## Warriorqueen (Jan 3, 2009)

lunniey said:


> Have you ever falling in love with someone you knew only by internet?
> is it possible for you to fall in love with someone you have never met, never see, and you just know them by chatting with them?
> According to my ESFP friend, she said, cyber love is not a real love. She can never falling in love with someone she knew only by online chat..
> Does our personality type influence our opinions?


Each individual 'feels' love when chemicals in the brain adjust to 'saturate' the pleasure centers.....Society plays it up as only in real life, with two people (but, hey Society has the ulterior motive of mainatining a population)
I would say our different personality types influence how we react to certain stimuli.......The 'Believe it or Not' factor.

And then again....where is the individual in their life......what do they want.....what do they hope for or yearn for???

CyberDating.......even Cyber Sex would not be the multimillion dollar industry it is without a significant portion of the population 'believing in it......

Life is a Comedy for those who Think & a Tragedy for those who Feel.

Love is like Pain.....You have to believe the person who says they feel it.

So I believe there are people who can and do 'fall in love'......And people who would 'never in a hundred years 'fall in love' in the cyber environment.........But isn't that true in Real Life too??!!


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*"CyberDating.......even Cyber Sex would not be the multimillion dollar industry it is without a significant portion of the population 'believing in it......"

You'd be wrong on this front. Where have you been? It is 2009 and Cyber Dating is already a multimillion dollar industry. Take E-Harmony. They charge their members monthly and have over 5 Million regular members. You do the math. :mellow: You can also take cyber booty call sites like Myspace and Facebook. Which make millions and millions off their members. 



"Life's a bitch and then you die... bumper stickier philosophy" *


----------



## Warriorqueen (Jan 3, 2009)

Bad Wolf...with Bad reading Skills 'Cyber Sex would not be the multimillion dollar industry it is'....indicates I know it is a current multi-million dollar industry


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Hmm, my mistake. My brain has been a bit wishy-washy this morning.
*


----------



## Isildin (Aug 4, 2010)

SweetSurrender said:


> Hindsight is 20/20. Be honest, did any of you really "love" that online person or just love the idea that you had about them and what that idea did for you personally which generated your feelings of ardour? Be honest.


So, did you really "love" that one guy you where dating like, once upon a time?

You can have the same feelings for people you meet online as with the people you meet in real life, emotion is not at all interested in distance.

And yeah, i do have feelings for someone i met online.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

I can't say I have ever fell in romantic love on the internet. But I sure do meet some of the most wierd men on earth. There are some really bad ones out there.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

Isildin said:


> So, did you really "love" that one guy you where dating like, once upon a time?
> 
> You can have the same feelings for people you meet online as with the people you meet in real life, emotion is not at all interested in distance.
> 
> And yeah, i do have feelings for someone i met online.


Well I think her point is that feeling strongly for someone doesn't necessarily equal loving them. It is a word that gets thrown around much more casually than it probably should be, and that applies to both online and off line relationships. And this is coming from a guy in the process of very quickly falling for someone over the internet.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

My mom talked to and fell in love with a guy she only talked to on the phone for one year. When they actually met, it was already a done deal. They were in love. They hadn't even seen pix of each other. They were in love regardless of what they looked like. They have been together for 27 years.


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

I think it's stupid to say, given all we've said and what I know (I have a relationship of this kind right now), that love at distance it's impossible. Of course it has its weak points, like the lack of sex (which is not something I like much, but...there are still things to do, but always...much less exciting than having your loved one truely) and all that, but you do fall in love with the person. I don't know how it goes, but if you show yourself in the internet, what's the problem? You feel your partner equally. Love hits you and you can watch the person from many angles too. A person shines in a photograph or a text, anyway. When you have a real relationship, it's hot.
I am hot. xD.

I know a couple who met by letters and they were 7 years different from each other, and they fell in love and they got married, and seems they never had problems.
What I mean is you cant put barriers to love. You can't say love this way ain't possible, this way is this, is that. Love covers all the world. Love lives in strange places, they say.
And the internet is a great thing because it gives you the opportunity to meet people you could have never met. I think it's mostly a great thing, because this revolution is gonna bring us many things. The bad part is that I'd like to go to all the places in the world, and do those things....


----------

